# Birdseye gidgee hunter



## Molokai (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi guys, finished this one a week ago but i got tired of waiting for sun, to take better photos.... so i took them on cloudy day. The wood looks far more better than in photos... Really need to work on some kind of photo booth for taking photos.
Steel is 1095/15n20 damascus carbon steel, wood is birdseye gidgee, with some curl in it... Tru oil finish. Leather sheath......

c&C welcome

Tom

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Strider (Jan 9, 2016)

Love the way steel seems blue! The wood looks great. Well made.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Woodman (Jan 9, 2016)

Very nice. I like the way you contoured the handle top, bottom and both sides for a sure grip. I just finished a walnut/maple laminated handle this week with similar contours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, if it was me I would have done this and done that .........and then it wouldn't look as good as that. Lol. Good job tom

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 9, 2016)

Tom that is a stunner! Thanks for continuing showing your work of arts here. They inspire us wannabees!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 9, 2016)

Great looking knife Tom !!! Like the damascus pattern !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 9, 2016)

Magnificent! Nothing better than damascus with gidgee. Strikingly beautiful. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2016)

Great looking knife as always Tom. My only gripe is that you have stopped your top shots past few knives. What's up with that. Kinda like a woman lifting her top but stopping just short of the headlights.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 9, 2016)

Awesome knife man  I don't know that sunlight would have made that look any better... It looks fantastic to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

